

How the U.S. military used social networking to capture Saddam Hussein - cwan
http://www.slate.com/id/2245228/

======
wglb
Interesting article about social networking and military thought. A long path,
it seems, from a country who fought with a somewhat ragtag band against
soldiers who marched in a straight red line and wore red in the forests.

